# CCW Badge



## rick331 (Jun 10, 2010)

Greetings!

I happened to see that a couple of my students in an NRA class had those "Concealed Carry Permit Holder" badges on their belts. A conversation got going about my belief that it is unwise to wear such a thing for several reasons. I believe it sets you apart as a target by announcing you are armed and I suggested it may also put you at risk legally as "Joe Citizen" may believe a wearer is a LEO and this is a whole different can of worms.

Have any of you encountered this on duty and is there anything to back up my belief that wearing this is unwise at best?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Definitely unwise. It's a running joke on a firearms related site.....


----------



## rick331 (Jun 10, 2010)

5-0 said:


> Definitely unwise. It's a running joke on a firearms related site.....


Seems like the kind of joke that could get you arrested for impersonating or dead.... I've heard the jokes before and laughed to most of them but the reality of seeing on on a belt was eye-opening.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

only fuckin' tools wear them or theyre 'cousin' the *Bail enforcemet officer*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Do a search on MC this has been well hashed out before.


----------

